# Floppy installation 7.4 won't work



## NIN3 (Jun 7, 2011)

I created the four floppies. The instructions asked for (boot, kern1-3) and started to use them. It boots fine and asks for each one in turn, then asks for filesystem 1. What's that?


----------



## NIN3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Please help me. It's a Windows 98 and no matter what I do it won't go.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2011)

NIN3 said:
			
		

> It boots fine and asks for each one in turn, then asks for filesystem 1. What's that?



The mfsroot1.flp image.


----------



## NIN3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I was trying that but it wouldn't go. Something about bestel.....oh, it was corrupt. Works now. Next problem.

I get to the install then it stops and goes to a black screen. What's the minimum memory you need for FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2011)

NIN3 said:
			
		

> I get to the install then it stops and goes to a black screen.


This doesn't tell us much.


----------



## NIN3 (Jun 9, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> This doesn't tell us much.



But that's all that happens. All of a sudden the screen goes black when downloading the software from the disk. I tried again and it stoped for two hours doing the same thing. What is the minimum memory a computer needs to run FreeBSD? (I could not find this out simply from the readme's and such).


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jun 9, 2011)

Check your memory chips to make sure they are healthy. Run memtest. if the rams are old you could have corrupt memory modules.


----------

